# What Makes A Man Happy?



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2011)

Well yeah, there is *THAT* of course but this article doesn't list it... hmm or maybe it does... either way there are other things (yes, *OTHER* things) that make a man happy. 

Being happy is a key to good health. Read on.

http://health.msn.com/health-topics/depression/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=100268482&imageindex=1

Oh and uh, ladies this article was about as close as I can get to it for your gender. :idunno: hey, at least I searched. :uhyeah: http://health.msn.com/womens-health/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100132930


----------

